# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkese per Turqine, Geqine dhe Serbine

## EuroStar1

Duke pare interesin e madh qe po tregojne keta shtete per mioritetet e tyre ne shqiperi i bej kerkese shteteve si Turqise, Greqise dhe Serbise te pregatitet per evakuimin e popullates se tyre per ne territoret e veta.

I lutem shume ketyre shteteve te lartpermendura qe ne kete teme te sjellin listat e bashkombesve te tyre qe banojn ne shqiperi dhe qe kan mare pasaportat shqipetare, qe tu mundesohet sa me shpejt largimi nga shqiperia nen titullin persona non grata per teritotrin shqiptar.

Shpresoj qe mos te bieri ne menyre drasike numri i antareve dhe ne forumin tone

Nese ka ndonje liste dhe ne forumin tone, le te botohet ketu

Pershendetje

----------


## ximi_abedini

ndoshta do gjejn koh te lexojn kete kerkes

----------


## EuroStar1

Shum mire Ximi qe e more inisiativen i pari, shpresoj qe edhe bashkombesit e tu te bejne te njejtin veprim. Por mos harroni te vendosni kombin tuaj, pamvarsisht qe ne e dime, por ndoshta nuk e dijne te interesuarit

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Shum mire Ximi qe e more inisiativen i pari, shpresoj qe edhe bashkombesit e tu te bejne te njejtin veprim. Por mos harroni te vendosni kombin tuaj, pamvarsisht qe ne e dime, por ndoshta nuk e dijne te interesuarit


sipas teje qfar kombsie qenkam une ?

eurostar une nuk mshifem prapa kombit gjdo njeri mburret me kombin e vet ndersa ti ske guxim te tregosh kombsin tende prandaj e mshef identitetin tend ,per mu e ke let te verifikosh ke emrin mbiemrin qe ke deshir mundem me te tregu edhe adresen e numrin e tel. sepse sja kam friken askujt

----------


## maratonomak

kerkese nga amerika a ka ?

une jam me origjine nga amerika dhe jam minoritet ne shqiperi .

te paret e mi , indianet e amerikes kerkojne te nderoj kujtimin e tyre dhe te jetoj ne amerike .

le te dalim te gjithe minoritet ne shqiperi dhe te kerkojme origjinen tone .

mema shqiperi nuk na do .

kjo eshte si puna e priftit qe kercen nga belaja .

----------


## EuroStar1

> kerkese nga amerika a ka ?
> 
> une jam me origjine nga amerika dhe jam minoritet ne shqiperi .
> 
> te paret e mi , indianet e amerikes kerkojne te nderoj kujtimin e tyre dhe te jetoj ne amerike .
> 
> le te dalim te gjithe minoritet ne shqiperi dhe te kerkojme origjinen tone .
> 
> mema shqiperi nuk na do .
> ...


Te thuash qe : Une jam me origjine nga Amerika, do te thote qe nuk ja ke haberin gjeografise fare.

Te thuash qe : Une jam me origjine nga Amerika, eshte njelloj si te thuash qe une jam me origjine nga Afrika, Azia, Europa. Amerika eshte e perbere nga dy kontinente, ate verjor dhe jugor , ku ne keto dy kontinente bejne pjese qindra shtete.

ps: Do te njoftoj kur te kete kerkesa te tilla.

----------


## maratonomak

shqiperia eshte si prej floriri dhe cdo kush po kerkon ti mari nje pjese ;


nga popull i lashte dhe i madh ne numer tani jemi shnderuar ne minoritete brenda atdheut tone .


greqia eshte e para per zellin e saj  ndaj kopileve qe ka lene ne shqiperi , po ashtu edhe   baba turku sic e quajne disa , dhe me ne fund vella serbi me kryqin e paqes theret te vdekurit e tyre nga varet e shqiperise ..

----------


## EuroStar1

> shqiperia eshte si prej floriri dhe cdo kush po kerkon ti mari nje pjese ;
> 
> 
> nga popull i lashte dhe i madh ne numer tani jemi shnderuar ne minoritete brenda atdheut tone .
> 
> 
> greqia eshte e para per zellin e saj  ndaj kopileve qe ka lene ne shqiperi , po ashtu edhe   baba turku sic e quajne disa , dhe me ne fund vella serbi me kryqin e paqes theret te vdekurit e tyre nga varet e shqiperise ..


Prandaj edhe une thash tua lehtesoj punen dhe tua dergojm atje popullin e tyre dhe jo te vijne ata dhe ta gjejne ketu

----------


## maratonomak

> Prandaj edhe une thash tua lehtesoj punen dhe tua dergojm atje popullin e tyre dhe jo te vijne ata dhe ta gjejne ketu


nuk dua te bej spiunin por une di ca kokra qe jane dashuruar me grekun , nga keta te forumit .

spiunimi eshte i ligjshem perderisa shkelen ligjet .

----------


## s0ni

Duhet te edukojme rinine ti bejme ne gjendje te formojne mendimet e tyre qe te dine si te diskutojne, te dine cfare thone, te behet populli me inteligjent sec eshte dhe rrjedhimisht do kerkohen kushte me te mira per Shqiperine.

Kur Europa/USA kerkon ti asimiloj emigrantet, ne Shqiperi kerkohet te hiqet asimilimi qe eshte krijuar. Te zin koka nga nervat kur e mendon kete. Eshte e pa kuptueshme. Edhe plehrat e Italise po na sjellin ne Shqiperi. Keto shtetet perqark gjejne pa bejne tek ne.

----------


## Ziti

> Kur Europa/USA kerkon ti asimiloj emigrantet, ne Shqiperi kerkohet te hiqet asimilimi qe eshte krijuar. Te zin koka nga nervat kur e mendon kete. Eshte e pa kuptueshme. Edhe plehrat e Italise po na sjellin ne Shqiperi. Keto shtetet perqark gjejne pa bejne tek ne.


si do asimilosh ti greket kur vet nuk di te jetosh!
nuk e shikon si eshte bere shqiperia! s`ka rruge normale, transporti katastrofe, mjeksia e korruptuar, te gjithe hajdute, njerzit jetojne me keq se ne mesjete

----------


## aska_peja

> si do asimilosh ti greket kur vet nuk di te jetosh!
> nuk e shikon si eshte bere shqiperia! s`ka rruge normale, transporti katastrofe, mjeksia e korruptuar, te gjithe hajdute, njerzit jetojne me keq se ne mesjete


bravo, mes fol me

----------


## Ermedin

> Pershendetje


Merre listën edhe të pakicëzës zioniste!

----------


## s0ni

> si do asimilosh ti greket kur vet nuk di te jetosh!
> nuk e shikon si eshte bere shqiperia! s`ka rruge normale, transporti katastrofe, mjeksia e korruptuar, te gjithe hajdute, njerzit jetojne me keq se ne mesjete


S'ke kuptuar cdo te thoja.
Ato qe po fillojne te quajne veten minoritet ne Shqiperi jane te asimiluar, kurse tani kerkojne te behen Grek. Mbase do kerkojne dhe shkolla ne gjuhe te huaj etj...
Pershembull, nese dikush eshte cam me prejardhje do kerkoj te behet minoritet Grek ne Shqiperi. Kur ne fakt camet dhe ne vete greqine kane prejardhje shqiptare.  Ka kuptim kjo? S'ka!!! Mbase ty kjo te duket normale, mua JO!!

----------


## s0ni

> bravo, mes fol me


Kishe ndonje gje tjeter per te thene? Mendohu njehere mire dhe hajde fol.

----------


## Marmara

[B]Kerkese per Turqine, Geqine dhe Serbine

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Duke pare interesin e madh qe po tregojne keta shtete per mioritetet e tyre ne shqiperi i bej kerkese shteteve si Turqise, Greqise dhe Serbise te pregatitet per evakuimin e popullates se tyre per ne territoret e veta.

I lutem shume ketyre shteteve te lartpermendura qe ne kete teme te sjellin listat e bashkombesve te tyre qe banojn ne shqiperi dhe qe kan mare pasaportat shqipetare, qe tu mundesohet sa me shpejt largimi nga shqiperia nen titullin persona non grata per teritotrin shqiptar.

Shpresoj qe mos te bieri ne menyre drasike numri i antareve dhe ne forumin tone

Nese ka ndonje liste dhe ne forumin tone, le te botohet ketu

Pershendetje









ti dukesh shume person eficijal qe e ke bere nje kerkese te tille ore,just per kuorizitet ti vet as qe dukesh se je shqiptar.

----------


## EuroStar1

Marmara , sapo e bera kerkesen tende ne Marmara ( Greqi ) Nuk e di pse me thane qe ti nuk i duhesh ne marmara por ne himare dhe qe pencionin do ta maresh regullisht sic ju eshte premtuar nga Bollanos

----------


## Marmara

Dajko, te shprehem me nje shprehje te vjeter Preshevarce,ti as qe ke iden fare se ku kam lindur e ku jam rritur,e ku gjindet Presheva,turko fill pranoj te behem,por greko fil, n e v e r..per neeve eshte njesoj,po u bere grek, je bere gabel, P E A C E

----------


## skipetar

> Duke pare interesin e madh qe po tregojne keta shtete per mioritetet e tyre ne shqiperi i bej kerkese shteteve si Turqise, Greqise dhe Serbise te pregatitet per evakuimin e popullates se tyre per ne territoret e veta.
> 
> I lutem shume ketyre shteteve te lartpermendura qe ne kete teme te sjellin listat e bashkombesve te tyre qe banojn ne shqiperi dhe qe kan mare pasaportat shqipetare, qe tu mundesohet sa me shpejt largimi nga shqiperia nen titullin persona non grata per teritotrin shqiptar.
> 
> Shpresoj qe mos te bieri ne menyre drasike numri i antareve dhe ne forumin tone
> 
> Nese ka ndonje liste dhe ne forumin tone, le te botohet ketu
> 
> Pershendetje


Përshëndetje EuroStar1, 

Të lutem trego kur të përgjigjen ato shtetet e lartëpërmendura se po presin në rend edhe qindra shtete tjera që të i nderosh me kërkesën tënde.

----------


## bindi

> Kerkese per Turqine, Geqine dhe Serbine


Ide e shkylqyer Euro-Stare! Boll më me  grego-turko-arabo-sllavo Filizem!Te gjithe ato qe kane kaq shume dashuri per filizma te tilla do benin mire, qe te ,ose te reflektojne si shqiptare ,ose te thyejne qafen nga hapsirat shqiptare,se na çan ******, he te gjithve anti shqiptareve nenen ku ta kene me rradhe ....

----------

